# 120 Film - Black & White



## Commonman (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been using Kodak T-max 100 and 400 for my medium format camera.
I'd like to try some different brands and wondering if anyone has any recommendations.  For example, does anyone have an opinion on Ilford HP-5 Plus 400?  Or Fujifilm Neopan 100 Acros.  Can I expect dramatic differences if I use Kodak Tri-X Pan or Ilford Delta Pro 100?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 21, 2007)

I actually have never used 120 film - but from what I have heard from several individuals, the Ilford HP5 is _wonderful_.  I had to learn film at a store and fast, and the one thing I was told is, you can't go wrong recommending this.  Haven't heard anyone complain - that is for certain


----------



## burtharrris (Jan 21, 2007)

I was told that Ilford Delta and Kodak T-Max are similar style films, called T-grains.  Other than that I don't know the Kodak/Ilford equivalents.


----------



## myopia (Jan 22, 2007)

so far i have shot 4 rolls of bw 120film (in my mamiya 645):

-kodak t-max 400
-kodak plus-x 125
-ilford delta 3200
-ilford pan-f 50

from my understanding, the film comparisons between ilford and kodak are:

-kodak 400CN = ilford xp2 (both c-41)
-kodak plus-x = ilford fp4
-kodak t-max = ilford deltas (similar grain structure)
-kodak tri-x = ilford hp5

there are more bw films made by both though. these all come in 120.

i think i am going to shoot 400 speed bw film exclusively now though in my mamiya, although i really want to get my hands on some ilford sfx200 to try.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 22, 2007)

Tri-X and HP5+ are similar, but I've only shot them in 35mm. In 120 I use Ilford FP4+, which is a traditional film (i.e. not t-grain) that in my experience is difficult to mess up. It's got very wide latitude and low grain, and I can't think of a reason to use anything else.

Are you unhappy with the T-max films? I don't think you will see any dramatic differences with Ilford equivalents (the Delta range) or between Tri-X and HP5+, but it depends what you mean by 'dramatic'.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2007)

Commonman said:


> Can I expect dramatic differences if I use Kodak Tri-X Pan or Ilford Delta Pro 100?



Subtle differences, yes.  Probably not drastic differences.  Are you doing your own processing?  That's where you'll see the big difference.


----------



## myopia (Jan 22, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> Are you doing your own processing?  That's where you'll see the big difference.



what do u mean? are u hinting of recommending films which are easier to process? (if so, please continue)


----------



## Commonman (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  To answer some of your questions: Yes, I am processing my own film and Yes, I am happy with Kodak T-Max.  It's just that I got a gift certificate for a place that sells Ilford, Fugi and Kodak Tri-X Pan in 120 but not the T-max.  It seems like a lot of the classic b&w photos that you see (like Pulizar prize photo journalist awarded photos) were shot with Kodak Tri-X but I could be wrong.  I would not mind fooling around with a film to get that same as those B&W photos from the 60s and 70x.  But, I've been using T-max because my teacher recommended it (the class is long over) because, she said it was the most "forgiving."  I'm glad to be aboard and thanks for all your comments.
I admit I've been lazy and have not been doing much research on my own, such as just seeing what the film companies say about their film.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 22, 2007)

I've shot both Neopan and Tri-X in my Yashica LM and have been pleased with them both.


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm very happy with Neopan (100, 400 and 1600), FP4 Plus, HP5 Plus, Delta (100, 400 and 3200). I've recently being playing about with Pan F Plus 50. It's not what I'd call an exciting film, though it is very fine grain... but then I don't really need grain that fine with 6x6 negatives, so I probably won't be buying it again.

I'm sure Kodak's products are just as good, but can't speak from experience as for some reason I've never really gone for Kodak films (always preferred Fuji for colour print/slide and used Ilford for black and white), and I doubt I'll start now as I'd rather support Ilford. But I expect you can use same-technology films from different brands almost interchangeably, and Kodak Fuji and Ilford are all good.


----------

